# NEW OWNER - HYMER B694 - NEED OVEN/GRILL - ANY IDEAS??



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

:? We are in the process of buying a Hymer van which has come directly from Germany. We gather it is usual for them not to have a grill/oven - how do the Germans do their cooking????

If anyone knows where we can obtain a reasonable oven/grill, preferably gas, we would be pleased to hear from you. We have a very small space available too - would anyone suggest a freestanding electric which we would have to store away each time - we'd rather not have to!!

Look forward to plenty of feedback!


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi sundial,

Welcome to the site,you must be desperate to get your hands on that van.

Europeans tend to barb-b-q.

The vans i have had with ovens have been sold with ovens unused,i usually precook extra portions at home freeze then reheat in van,i use a Tefal saute pan and a brilliant toast maker you use on the hob(i did miss toast).

Hymer U.K. would supply and fit one for you,or if you are ok with diy Peterboro Show is on next week where traders will have them for sale.Hope this helps.............


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Hymer - lack of oven*

 Thank you for that information - I wondered what they do in the depth of winter? We will attempt to get to the show - we were at Malvern but were still looking for a van at that stage - found one within 25 miles of home in the end!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Germans tend to eat out, Crusty rolls are breakfast fare, toast doesnt really figure in the German diet. Many UK vans never have the Oven used either, some people never use the on board loo or shower either, often makes me wonder why they get a motorhome !

If your going to be a site wallah, a small combi Microwave Grill Oven would be OK. these are quite easy to mount securely.

Geo


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*HYMMI* said 'a brilliant toastmaker you use on the hob'.

Any chance of a piccy/description of the toast maker?

We have a 'hob type' toast maker, but it's not very impressive.

Ours is about the size of a video tape cassette, but tends to dry out the bread before it ever gets toasted...and it takes ages.

Texas


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Texas,

Sorry cannot get pics on,  .

These are australian and sold by the firm that make the skillit's everyone use's,cost about £6.It is 41/2 x 61/2 .


If you pm me your e-mail address i will take pic and send it to you.It really is as good as grilled toast.

I have picture if anyone wants to put it on for me.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Thank you himmi, I don't know, but I think *pm* must mean 'post a message'? Any way my email address is: *[email protected]* thanks for taking the trouble.

My apologies for crashing this thread.

Texas


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Texas,

That was me altering my post......

This is address to send for them D & F Promotions.Greenways Farm.Flaxlands.Carleton Rode.Norfolk.NR16 1AD 01953 789175


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Thanks again himmi, I think I may have one, does yours have a mesh type section for resting the bread on above a box like doings? 

Does it collapse flat when not in use?

I'm going to pop over to my garage and have a look.

Texas


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I rather like the Rayburn although Rangemasters are quite good. Might be a squeeze though.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Hi new Hymer owner,

Sorry I cannot reply with any knowledge of the Hymer but you may try this site as a start http://www.calormarineshop.co.uk/acatalog/SMEV_marine_cookers.html. Yes I know it looks 'non camper' but it's a good introduction to the SMEV range.

There are many suppliers in our camper world but I personally start with Autocraft at Staveley, Chesterfield www.autocraftcaravans.com.

I hope that this helps.

Rod


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi again Texas,

It has diffuser on bottom about one inch gap then mesh,yes folds flat.

What's in the garage then,this sounds ominous 8O


----------

